

"The Office" losing it's funk and charm...? - singalongwithme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSDsT64cwnk&feature=channel_video_title

======
friendstock
not bad as a viral video

~~~
singalongwithme
Thanks friendstock, it's been really hard to drive up traffic. I'm new to this
whole viral video scene...any tips?

~~~
friendstock
I don't personally know much about viral videos... perhaps this post might
help?

[http://techcrunch.com/2007/11/22/the-secret-strategies-
behin...](http://techcrunch.com/2007/11/22/the-secret-strategies-behind-many-
viral-videos/)

